# My lifted 4x4 Astro



## Lifted4x4Astro (Apr 6, 2009)

As asked for... here are some pics of the 98 lifted 4x4 Astro van I built and then sold last summer due to no wheeling anymore...It was purpose built...


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (Apr 6, 2009)

Another one...(more coming)


----------



## karri0n (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha, pretty cool and looks like fun.

WHat do you mean by "no wheeling anymore"? as in some new law, or a wife mandate, or you just aren't going any more?


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (Apr 6, 2009)

Trying to post more...here is my photobucket account. There are lots of pics on there.

We don't wheel anymore due to Paragon Adventure Park closing, the cost of traveling 240 miles 1 way and that we are spending more time camping now. It was more my decision than hers...we even sold her 87 Jeep YJ. Our 17yo daughter is heading to college in August too!


----------



## karri0n (Apr 6, 2009)

Makes sense. Priorities. It's worse when people _don't_ let go of "fun" things that end up costing lots and lots of money.


----------



## titan (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice articulation...I wonder if that could be done with my E350 work van?


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (Apr 7, 2009)

Titan said:
			
		

> Nice articulation...I wonder if that could be done with my E350 work van?



Thanks and yeah that can be done. Quigley does E350's all the time.


----------



## skinnykid (Apr 7, 2009)

Lifted4x4Astro said:
			
		

> Trying to post more...here is my photobucket account. There are lots of pics on there.



MMMmmmm, That Monkey bread looks good, can  have some?


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (Apr 7, 2009)

You sure can...just find us when we are camping and you can have some.


----------

